# Needle placement after hitting a hoop



## Marycaymc (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a Tajima c1501. Yesterday I hit a hoop and my takeup lever was stuck down. Today after working with it I have the following issue. I keep getting error 316 (main shaft) and 211. If I manually turn my main shaft to 100 my needle is down. If I manually push the needle up the main shaft moves to 50. I believe my rotary hook is in the correct place. I have done several manual thread cuts. The nearest technician is 200 miles always and has a three week wait


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Marycaymc said:


> I have a Tajima c1501. Yesterday I hit a hoop and my takeup lever was stuck down. Today after working with it I have the following issue. I keep getting error 316 (main shaft) and 211. If I manually turn my main shaft to 100 my needle is down. If I manually push the needle up the main shaft moves to 50. I believe my rotary hook is in the correct place. I have done several manual thread cuts. The nearest technician is 200 miles always and has a three week wait


What state are you in? If you hit a hoop then odds are you broke/chipped the reciprocator. Is it doing it on every needle or only one?


----------



## Marycaymc (Nov 20, 2016)

I am in Georgia. Yes I am pretty sure it's my reciprocator. I am ordering one from Hirsch (hoping they ship from ATL). Unfortunately I had three huge jobs to finish this weekend


----------



## Marycaymc (Nov 20, 2016)

The bumper was out of place too


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hirsch ships from Jonesville, NC. Kinda figured it was reciprocator/bumper problem. If you need any help over the phone of how to replace it or some diagrams let me know. I would be happy to help you


----------



## Marycaymc (Nov 20, 2016)

That would be great- thank you so much!


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't have a tajima but basically if you hit the hoop like everyone said you probably broke the reciprocator and most likely the broken piece is stuck in behind the head somewhere jamming things up as well. If you watch the videos i posted in that forum you can see sort of what happens when they break and how they all work together

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t733425.html


----------

